# Gamin-PC ?



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Hallihalo Leute  na wie gehts ? 
Egal ich will mir nen neuen PC kaufen natürlich einen Gamer 
Budget : Bis jetzt erstmal unbegrenzt(soll kein NASA 8000 $ Computer sein)

Ich will diese Spiele flüssig Spielen auf mindestens Medium
Crysis
Crysis2
GTA 4
Just Cause 2 
BF 3

Ich hoffe ihr habt das richtige für mich der Prozessor sollte ein I7 sein
alles andere müsst ihr mir sagen da ich keine Ahnung von Technik hab xD


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Ich empfehle Dir KEINEN i7, denn der ist so gut wie gar nicht stärker in Games als der i5-2500k, kostet aber ein gutes Stück mehr. Nur für den Fall, dass Du irgendwelche Anwendungen hast, bei denen der i7 wirklich was bringt, kannst Du auch den i7 nehmen.

Kannst Du denn vom alten PC was übernehmen? Vor allem Festplatte: die sind zur Zeit sehr teuer wegen Produktionsrückständen durch die Flut in Thailand. Wenn Du da noch eine "alte" mit 320GB oder meht hast, würd ich erstmal die benutzen. Vielleicht sogar für Windows dann eine SSD kaufen, dann kannst Du - wenn du eine neue PLatte kaufst - diese einfach zusätzlich einbauen, ohne Windows neu zu installieren. Du kannst aber auch Windows auf der alten Platte lassen und eine neue später nur als Zusatzplatte einbauen.

Vorschlag:

i5-2500k => 190€
Leiser CPU-Kühler, zB Scythe Katana 3 oder Mugen, oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken => 20-30€
Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 => 115€
2x4GB RAM DDR3-1333 => 35€
Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti => ab 180€ (da gibt es je nach Hersteller dann Unterschiede bei der Lüftung, manche *sehr* leise kostet DEUTLICH mehr. UNd wichtig: achte auf das "Ti", es gibt auch andere GTX 560 ohne Ti, die sind langsamer)
Markennetzteil von Corsair, Cougar, Antec, Thermaltake oder so mit 500-600W => 70€
Gehäuse Deiner Wahl, so ab 30€ ist man dabei. Sagen wir mal ein solides Gehäuse mit 2 guten Lüftern => 70€
Festplatte SATA2 oder SATA3 (keine "eco" oder "green" ) mit 7200U/min, 500GB => 100€
DVD-Brenner (SATA), da kann man einfach das nehmen, was im Shop auf Lager ist => 20€

Das macht dann ca. 800€, WIn7 64bit dazu kostet nochmal 80-90€ (Systembuilder oder OEM VErsion von Win7 home premium 64bit)

Eine SSD für windows, zb crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 mit 60-64GB, kostet etwa 100€.


Optionen: für die oben genannten Spiele auf "mittel" reicht sogar eine AMD 6870 locker aus, die kriegst Du auch schon als leise Version(Saphire oder Asus) für 140-150€. Die GTX 560 Ti ist etwa 10-15% schneller, also kein RIESENunterschied. Ähnlich stark und teuer wie die GTX 560 Ti ist die AMD 6950. Die nächstbessere Grafikkarte, die 10-15% stärker als die GTX 560 Ti ist, wäre eine Nvidia GTX 570, die kriegst Du ab 260€.

Mainboard: Es gibt auch preiswertere Boards, die dann halt evlt. etwas "schlechtere" Austattung haben, also weniger Anschlüsse. Leistungsmäßig aber hast Du keine Nachteile. Achte nur darauf, dass es einen P67- oder Z68-Chipsatz hat.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

@failpost


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Ich habe garkeinen PC ich habe nen Lapotop und unten hat mein Vater nen PC den darf ich aber ausbauen kein Problem aber die Festplatte ist zu klein dafür den Rechner den du mir vorgestellt hast ist glaub ich gut ich vertrau dir mal . Auf welcher Stufe können die Spiele den MAx laufen ? z.b läuft crysis auf max oder crysis 2 auf max gta 4 auf max ? sind die richtig ?

    Intel Core I5-2500K:
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/cpu-prozessor/neuheiten/55661/intel-core-i5-2500k-4x3.30ghz-so1155-box
    EKL Alpenföhn Kühler Brocken:
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/kuehlung...oehn/62991/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-cpu-kuehler
    Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1:
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/mainboar...7251/asus-p8p67-pro-sockel-1155-ddr3-rev.-3.1
    Grafikkarte:  2x 
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/grafikka...1201/sapphire-radeon-hd6870-1024mb-gddr5-pcie
    Arbeitsspeicher:
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/arbeitss...8gb-kit-pc3-10667u-ddr3-1333-cl9-mit-heatsink
    Gehäuse:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=32177&agid=631
    Netzteil:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50912&agid=1628
    Festplatte:
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/festplat...ler/samsung/54521/samsung-spinpoint-f3-1000gb
    DVD Brenner: 
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/laufwerk.../asus-drw-24b3st-schwarz/hellgrau-sata-retail

    Bis jetzt: 973,63 € + 977,62 €

übrigens ich brauch auch einen Monitor ne Maus und ne Tastatur plus Soundsystem


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Jo, die Teile sind gut, beim Board hast Du sogar die "Pro"-Version genommen. Man muss nur aufpassen:

- blockiert der Kühler vielleicht den PLatz fürs RAM, weil das RAM ja etwas höher ist wegen der RAM-Kühler?
- bei hardwareversand MUSS man teils, je nach dem, welche Graka man nimmt, ein Netzeil mit einem MIndest-Wattwert nehmen. Es könnte also sein, dass Du ein 600W-Netzeil nehmen musst, obwohl ein Markennetzteil mit 500W reichen würde. Denn bei den Graifkkarten steht oft laut Hersteller "600W Netzeil", damit auch billige Netzteile ausreichen, die mit zB 600W nicht besser als ein Markennetzteil mit 500W sind. Das soll Reklamationen verhindern, wenn einer dann ein billiges 500W Netzteil nutzt und es nicht reicht.

Brenner: nimm einfach einen zB Sony Optiarc oder so, schau nur, dass es für SATA ist.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Ok hab den Post oben editiert aber brauche trotzdem noch Festplatte Grafikkarte und Gehäuse


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

Grafikkarte: Die GTX 570 (280 Euro) wäre sehr gut, damit kannst du alles mit max. Details spielen, oder man könnte zwei HD 6870er (insg. 280 Euro) in Crossfire nehmen, die sind dann zusammen schon so schnell (oder schneller) wie die GTX 580, aber dafür 120 Euro günstiger.
Festplatte: z.B. die Samsung Spinpoint oder die Seagate Barracuda, je nach dem 500GB oder 1TB. Die Festplatten sind halt gerade wegen der Flut in Thailand relativ teuer. Als SSD würde ich die Crucial M4 nehmen oder die Corsair Force (je nach dem 64-128GB)
Gehäuse: Ein allzu billiges würde ich nicht nehmen, was das Design betrifft, musst letztendlich ja du entscheiden. Ich finde z.B. das Cooler Master HAF 912 cool.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Hab den Post oben mal editiert geht das in Ordnung ? übrigens ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das mit Crossfire etc. und so abläuft könnt ihr mir eine bei Hardwareversand raussuchen ? übrigens das Gehäause hab ich mir selber ausgesucht hoffe ihr seid nicht böse  

Edit: hab was vergessen und zwar ist die SSD so wichtig ausser schnelligkeit ? weil solche sind echt Teuer aber naja mal schauen ob das geht.  Trotzdem Danke warte noch wegen der Frage oben


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Also, ich spiele bisher alles mit einer AMD 6870 auf maximalen Details, ich kann nur bei wenigen Spielen nicht ALLES wirklich KOMPLETT auf die allerhöchste Einstellung stellen, wobei das oft auch eh nur SPielerei ist. zB BF3 auf hoch verglichen mit Ultra, da siehst Du nur mit ner Lupe bei Standbild einen Unterschied...    Wenn es Dir also lieber ist, nicht mehr als nötig auszugeben, dann würd ich wie schon zu anfang gesagt eine GTX 560 Ti nehmen. Die GTX 570 ist an sich schon zu teuer für die paar Prozenz Mehrleistung, dafür "muss" Du halt bei der GTx 560 Ti vlt 1-2 Blockbusterspiele früher erneut nachrüsten, als es mit der GTX 570 nötig wäre.

eine SSD ist ein reiner Komfortartikel. Wer mal eine benutzt hat, will sie nicht mehr hergeben, aber es geht natürlich auch ohne SSD. Es ist halt so, dass das gefühlte Arbeiten bei Windows dann viel fixer geht, alles öffnet sich schneller, quasi sofort usw. - für die Rechenleistung, also auch für Spiele aber bringt es nix. 


Gehäuse kannst Du wie gesagt einfach eines nehmen, was Dir gut gefällt. Das Aerocool ist auf jeden Fall okay, siehe Meinungen: Vx-R


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

@FAILPOST ey das nervt -_-


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte denn jetzt ? wie ich das so verstehe kann die AMD nicht alles auf ULTRA ? Ich will größtenteils nur 3 Spiele auf ULTRA
GTA 4,Crysis,BF3 weil wenn die gehen weiß ich dass die anderen meisten auch funktionieren

Edit: hab grade bemerkt dass das Netzteil irgendwie nicht mehr verfügbar ist hmm ... welches wäre denn dann die Alternative ?
Edit2: hab ein neues Netzteil gefunden steht oben im Post hoffe das geht in Ordnung !?
Edit3: Wieviel Grafikspeicher soll den vorhanden sein das hat mir auch noch keiner gesagt 
Edit: Das Budget für die Grafikkarte/n sollte 300 $ betragen


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Das Netzteil ist auch gut

ICH meine, dass eine Nvidia GTZX 560 Ti reicht. Welche GENAU, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Für 300€ kannst Du aber auch eine GTX 570 bekommen, wobei ich den Aufpreis zu hoch finde. Du hast dann halt zB 55 statt 50 FPS, zahlst aber mind. 80€ drauf.

1GB Grafikspeicher sollten es sein, und ob mehr wirklich was bringt, ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Ich habe eine mit 2GB Grafikspeicher gefunden  geht die hier
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=47015&agid=1156


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

Also von der Leistung her würde theoretisch schon eine reichen, du kannst dann halt Crysis vielleicht nicht auf 8x AA, sondern nur auf 4x, oder statt ULTRA nur SEHR HOCH spielen, aber das sind alles nur minimale Unterschiede, die viel Leistung kosten. Also deswegen würde ICH nicht mal den Aufpreis auf eine GTX 560 TI zahlen, aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. BF3 und GTA4 sollten allerdings auf Ultra gut laufen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Ok aber BF3 und GTA 4 sollten auf Ultra laufen also welche sollt ich den jetzt kaufen damit GTA 4 und BF3 auf Ultra laufen ? Crysis kann auch ne Stufe runter gesetzt werden


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Ich habe eine mit 2GB Grafikspeicher gefunden  geht die hier
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - POV/TGT GeForce GTX 560 Ti Ultra Charged / 2 GB


 
Nee, absoluter Unsinn. 2GB bringen dir nur beim Zocken auf extrem hohen Auflösungen mit vielen Details etwas, und da ist eine 560 TI wohl nicht schnell genug. Also für 2GB so viel mehr auszugeben, ist Blödsinn. Und dass die Karte übertaktet ist, dass bringt dir bei Crysis vielleicht 2 FPS (also nichts)mehr. 
Aber die HD 6870 hat ein klasse P/L-Verhältnis, ist vielleicht 15% langsamer als die obige GTX 560 TI, aber kostet 140 Euro weniger.
Wenn du bereit bist, 280 Euro für ne Karte auszugeben, dann hol dir halt ZWEI HD 6870er, die sind dann nochmal viel schneller.


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Ok aber BF3 und GTA 4 sollten auf Ultra laufen also welche sollt ich den jetzt kaufen damit GTA 4 und BF3 auf Ultra laufen ? Crysis kann auch ne Stufe runter gesetzt werden


 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Wenn ich die Grafikkarte 2mal kaufe brauche ich irgendwas anderes noch dazu irgend so ein Zusammensetzkabel oder sowas in der Art  ??
Anmerkung: Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht gestresst von mir tschuldigung 
Übrigens Congrats zu 600 Beiträge


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht gestresst von mir tschuldigung
> Übrigens Congrats zu 600 Beiträge


Wir sind ja da ,um weiterzuhelfen 
 DANKE 
Bestellst du den PC per Konfigurator???Dann richten sie dir schon alles ein. Du musst natürlich ein Mainboard mit zwei PCI 2.0-Steckplätzen wählen, aber das PRO REV.3 hat das sowieso. Dazu brauchst du noch ne Crossfire-Bridge, damit die Karten verbunden werden können, aber das ist bei den Karten wahrscheinlich mitgeliefert.


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. November 2011)

Die Nachteile von Crossfire sind sogenannte Mikroruckler. Wenn jede Karte immer abwechselnd ein Bild berechnet, entsteht sowas halt.
Kannst dir auf Youtube mal anschauen, wie diese Ruckler aussehen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Ok also wäre der Rechner geschafft ich kenne diese Mikroruckler die sind nicht so schlimm ich bemerk das bestimmt nicht 
Der Preis ist : 973,63 € + Versandkosten = 977,62 €


----------



## ExCorZisssT (30. November 2011)

Jetzt brauche ich noch Maus,Tastatur,Monitor,und Soundsystem


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja, das 550W-Netzteil wird wohl nicht mehr reichen. Bei Crossfire würde ich mindestens 650W nehmen. Also das Corsair Enthusiast 650W.

Maus: eindeutig die Logitech MX518, der P/L-Sieger bei allen Gaming-Mäusen, oder der Nachfolger G400.

Tastatur könnte man meiner Meinung nach eine für 10 Euro nehmen, die sind auch schon okay. Ich hab hier mal eine billige und eine Gamer-Tatatur rausgesucht:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech Wired Desktop MK120
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LOGITECH G105 Gaming Keyboard USB black

Monitor: Wie groß soll er denn sein? z.B. der hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VE247H


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Also, da Du in Hardware eher unerfahren scheint, würde ich KEIN Crossfire empfehlen, da man da halt schon einiges konfigurieren muss und nicht selten auch vor kleinere Probleme gestellt wird. 

Ich denke, dass Dir eine GTX 560 Ti Dir völlig reichen wird. Du solltest halt nur bei manchen Spielen die "Ultra-Mega-Hammer-Detaileinstellungen" eher als Demo begreifen, was möglich wäre - da sind aber keine Graifkmodi, die man Spielen können "muss", zudem sehen die auf keinen Fall wirklich merkbar besser aus, als wenn Du bei manchen Detail-Reglern eine Stufe zurückstellst. 


Maus: die MX518 ist gut, aber mir persönliuch liegt die Sharkoon Fireglider besser
Tastatur: irgendeine etwas bessere Standardtastatur wie das Logitech Media Keyboard, oder wenn Du auch 35-40€ ausgeben kannst, dann zB die Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Boxen: hängt von Dir ab. Edifier bietet idR einen besseren Sound als Logitech zum gleichen Preis. Aber bei Boxen kannst Du von 20 bis 2000€ ja alles ausgeben ^^


----------



## ExCorZisssT (1. Dezember 2011)

Ober ich kaufe 2 mal GTX 550 mit je 1 GB geht das in ordnung ?  nen Monitor hab  ich bei meinem Experten für PCS gefragt hier in meine Nähe kaufe einen mit 24 Zoll und 1920* zu 1080* 16:9 Die Logitech Maus kauf ich auf jedenfall die Gaming-Tastatur auch


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

2x GTX 550 sind Unsinn, wie kommst Du jetzt auf die Idee?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Mein PC Experte hat mir das gesagt er sagte das wenn ich einen Intel Prozessor hab dass AMD und Intel sich nicht vertragen würden deswegen hat er mir 2 GTX 550 TI mit je 1gb geraten


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

OMG, was erzählt der für einen Unsinn, und wie kann er sich da "Experte" schimpfen? ^^ welchen Prozessor Du hast, ist VÖLLIG egal. Du kannst "sogar" ein Mainboard mit Nvidia-Chipsatz mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte betreiben. 

Oder meint er ganz speziell den Betrieb von 2 Grafikkarten? Auch das wäre Unsinn. Es gibt sogar mehr Boards für den Intel i5-2500, auf denen Crossfire geht (also 2 AMD-Grafikkarten) als es welche für SLI gibt (2 Nvidia-Karten). Von ca 280 Mainboards für Intel Sockel 1155 haben 125 Crossfire und nur 80 SLI, und bei denen mit SLI unterstützen fast alle auch Crossfire. Wenn Crossfire bzw. AMD-Grafikkarten sich aber mit Intel-CPUs nicht vertragen würde,: warum haben die Boards dann überhaupt Crossfire? 

Oder hat er hat jetzt wirklich erwiesenermaßen viele Problemfälle gesehen, wenn man bei einem Sockel 1155-Board eine AMD-Karte betreiben will? Das liegt dann aber am Einzelfall oder einem anderen Problem zB einem bestimmten "verhunzten" Mainboardmodell - aber nicht daran, dass die CPU von Intel kommt und die Graka von AMD... 


Außerdem: eine zB GTX 560 Ti ist bei modernen Spielen ca. 50-80% schneller als eine 550 Ti. Zwei Grafikkarten sind aber nie wirklich doppelt so schnell, das heißt die zwei 550er zusammen werden wohl nicht wirklich schneller als eine GTX 560 Ti sein, wären aber zusammengenommen teurer... das ist allein deswegen also schon keine gute Idee. zB bei der 6870 ist das was anderes, da sind 2 Stück in Verbund bei Tests besser als eine GTX 580 UND sind dabei auch preiswerter. DAS lohnt sich also. 


*ICH würde an Deiner Stelle eine gute Einzelkarte nehmen,* GTX 560 Ti oder maximal eine GTX 570. Das wird Dir bestimmt locker reichen. Mit 2 Grafikkarten hast Du im Zweifel immer kleinere Probleme und solltest Dich da lieber ein bisschen auskennen.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2011)

> Mein PC Experte hat mir das gesagt er sagte das wenn ich einen Intel  Prozessor hab dass AMD und Intel sich nicht vertragen würden deswegen  hat er mir 2 GTX 550 TI mit je 1gb geraten



Lass Dir sowas nicht einreden, Intel verträgt sich mit AMD, genau so AMD mit NVIDIA, völlig egal. Ich verkaufe selbst Komplett PCs und hatte noch nie irgend welche Probleme. Das is völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Typisches "Experten"gelaber. Totaler Unsinn, da kann ich den beiden nur zustimmen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Also dann verarscht dieser Penner mich er hat mir sogar die GTXes für zusammen 320 Euro angeboten. DAnke Leute ich glaub sogar ihr seid besser als  und habt mehr Ahnung als der. Danke  
Ich wollte mir 2 Saphirre HD 6870 kaufen


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Achso mein Experte sagte mir dass ich dafür mindestens ein Netzteil mit 760 Watt brauche ??


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Also, für meinen PC mit einer 6870 reicht ein Markennetzteil mit 480 Watt, und eine 6870 braucht MAXIMAL 150 Watt - das heißt, dass ein Netzteil mit meinen 480 W + die 150 W = 630 W auf jeden Fall reichen müsste - wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist! Es gibt Billig-Netzteile mit 750W, die nicht besser als ein 550W-Markengerät sind...  

Ich würde ein Markennetzteil mit 650 W nehmen zB von Corsair, Cougar, Thermaltake, Antec.... aber wie gesagt: ich glaube nicht, dass Du wirklch ZWEI Karten brauchst. Kauf doch erstmal eine, und wenn das nicht reicht, kannst Du immer noch eine dazunehmen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich kauf mir lieber 2 da ich dann nicht länger auf eine 2te Grafikkarte warten will also zur Sicherheit  
Also dann ein Netzteil mit 650 Watt ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

MINDESTENS. Zure Sicherheit würde ich lieber 700W nehmen, z.B. eins von Cougar


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

700-1000 Watt | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Das hier z.B.:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar PowerX 700Watt


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Ok Danke


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

650W würden theoretisch schon reichen, aber halt sehr knapp. Der PC verbraucht dann vielleicht 620W und das Netzteil hat eine Effiziez von vielleicht 630W, was sehr knapp wäre. Bei 700W sähe dass dann anders aus.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Ok also ist das oben gennante gut ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist o.k.

aber wie gesagt: selbst wenn mein Netzteil am Anschlag laufen würde mit seinen 480W, dann würde eine zweite 6870 für insgesamt 630W maximal sorgen. MIt 700W oder mehr würde man auf Nummer Sicher gehen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

*Ok*



herbboy schrieb:


> ja, das ist o.k.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Selbst wenn mein netzteil am anschlag laufen würde mit seinen 480w, dann würde eine zweite 6870 für insgesamt 630w maximal sorgen. Mit 700w oder mehr würde man auf nummer sicher gehen.


 
ok :d


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja mit 700W bist du gut dran. Nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig, und kleine Reserven haste auch noch.650W wären echt knapp geworden.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Ok also wäre alles bis jetzt perfekt ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja. Das sieht soweit gut aus.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Cool  wäre der hier auch gut ? 
http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/zubehoe...-750w-atx-2.3-80-bronze-135mm-luefter?c=32335

übrigens das Gehäuse was oben steht passt den da alles rein was ich will ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Das Netzteil ist auch gut. Und wenn das Gehäuse ATX hat, dann passt auch alles rein. Schau vielleicht wegen der Grafikkarte, ob der PLatz zwischen hinterer Gehäusewand und Festplattenkäfig groß genug ist.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich wüsste was du meinst x.X sorry kenn mich nicht so aus deswegen muss alles stimmen ich will nämlich nicht nochmal extra fürs Gehäuse warten sollte alles passen ;o


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

POste doch nochmal das Gehäuse, das Du nehmen willst.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch im Post wo die ganzen sachen stehen


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. Dezember 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool Vx-R Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das sieht man auf den ersten Blick. Da passt alles rein.
Das ist ja ein "Gamer-Gehäuse", das ist unter Anderem für längere Karten ausgelegt. 
Der Rest passt sowieso rein. Du nimmst keinen Extra-Prozessorcooler oder? Da könnte es evtl. von der Breite knapp werden.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (3. Dezember 2011)

Was meinste mit Extra-Prozessorcooler ?


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du anstatt des Kühlers der zum Prozessor dazu geliefert wird, einen anderen Kühler verwendest. Da gibts halt Modelle die sehr groß sind. Bei nicht allzu breiten Gehäusen kanns dann etwas eng werden.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (3. Dezember 2011)

Achso


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Dezember 2011)

Das Gehäuse geht aber von der Breite her, sollte an sich keine Probs geben.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Dezember 2011)

Die Breitenangaben sind meistens nicht korrekt, aber wenn du nur den Boxed-Cooler nimmst, gibts da sowieso keine Probleme. Die zwei Radeons sind ja nicht soo lang, da gibts ganz sicher keine Probleme.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Dezember 2011)

Mir sind die Gehäuse, wo mann die Festplatten seitlich rein schieben kann immer lieber. Da kommt man sich mit den Steckern der HDD nicht in die Quere. Das ist mir bei vielen anderen Gehäusen leider schon passiert. Aber wenn nur eine HDD drin ist, sollte auch das passen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich überlege ob ich mir 2 HD 6970 kaufen soll hmm


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Dezember 2011)

Tja, musst Du halt wissen ob du das unbedingt haben musst oder lieber das Geld sparst. Eine HD 6970 wird auf alle fälle ne ganze Weile reichen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wenn du unbedingt so viel Leistung brauchst, dann nimm 2 GTX 570er (=HD 6970) Phantom von Gainward. Aber wie schon von shorty gesagt, eine davon würde schon gut reichen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (3. Dezember 2011)

Ne ich will 2 Crossfire schon eine 6970 ist besser als 570 oder weil ich hier das so sehe
Benchmarks Crysis | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Dezember 2011)

Jaa, das ist immer vom Spiel, der Auflösung und den Details abhängig. In Crysis ist vielleicht die Radeon besser, in BF3 oder Metro vielleicht die GTX 570.
Insgesamt sind sie dann doch wieder gleichstark, und Nvidia hat halt einfach die moderneren Techniken, sprich 3DVision oder Physix. D.h., wenn eine Radeon mit gleicher Leistung gleichviel kostet, immer zur Nvidia greifen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hmmm*

Hmm bin verwirrt welche den jetzt ?


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Dezember 2011)

Es ist egal, welche Du nimmst, vom Preis her sind sie fast gleich. Ich kaufe lieber ATI, andere schwören auf NVIDIA, ist Geschmacks- und Erfahrungssache.


----------



## svd (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ist im Prinzip Geschmacksache. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch ATI Karten, die ich heiß geliebt habe.

Aber es lässt sich nicht bestreiten, dass nvidia derzeit (durch den unfairen Vorteil PhysX) die Nase vorn hat, wenn
es um den maximal möglichen optischen Grishnakh geht.

Gehst du allerdings rein von der Rohleistung der Karten aus, und du unbedingt zwei Greafikkarten im System haben musst,
empfiehlt sich vlt ein Crossfire Gespann aus zwei HD6870.
Ein Pärchen dieser Karten kostet dich 260€. Und großteils müssen eine 270€ teuere GTX570 bzw. HD6970 zurückstecken.
Außerdem liefern die, auf FullHD, meist Bildwiederholraten, die ohnehin an den 60fps eines normalen TFT kratzen.

Also, bis die HD7er Grafikkarten rauskommen, hast du da sicher genug Leistung. 
Mit den gesparten 300€ und durch den Verkauf der beiden HD6870 nimmst du dir dann ein neueres und schnelleres Modell.


edit: Was noch ginge, wenn du dich traust, eine HD6970 + GT220/GT430 als PhysX Karte... dann hast du das Beste aus beiden Welten. (Oder das Schlechteste, wenn's nicht geht.  )


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Dezember 2011)

> Gehst du allerdings rein von der Rohleistung der Karten aus, und du unbedingt zwei Greafikkarten im System haben musst,
> empfiehlt sich vlt ein Crossfire Gespann aus zwei HD6870.
> Ein Pärchen dieser Karten kostet dich 260€. Und großteils müssen eine 270€ teuere GTX570 bzw. HD6970 zurückstecken.
> Außerdem liefern die, auf FullHD, meist Bildwiederholraten, die ohnehin an den 60fps eines normalen TFT kratzen.



Genau das habe ich ihm empfohlen , aber irgendwie will ers nicht einsehen.


----------



## svd (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, hab's überlesen, dass das ohnehin seine erste Überlegung aus dem Startpost war. 

Aber im Prinzip ist es egal, so lange die Kosten für die Grafikkarte(n) 300€ nicht merklich überschreiten...
Persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass irgendein Spiel mehr braucht oder ansatzweise rechtfertigt. 

Aber mein Geld isset eh nicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Dezember 2011)

> Aber mein Geld isset eh nicht.


So isses


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Crysis Full Hd Very High Settings Hd 6870 Crossfire + Natural Mod - YouTube also würde das gehen ? D:


----------



## svd (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja, natürlich. Der "Natural Mod" ändert vor allem die Lichteffekte in den Levels. Soll nicht viel Performance kosten.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Und welches Netzteil für für Sapphire 6870 @ Crossfire ?
EDITORIUM: Geht auch BF3 auf max ? bei 1920* zu 1080* ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd 700W Markennetzteil vorschlagen. Bei mir reicht eines mit 480W für EINE 6870, und eine weitere braucht BIS ZU 150 Watt maximal. Das heißt 630 Watt würden reichen, aber um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen, würd ich eher 700W nehmen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

ES GIBT so viele kannste mir eins empfehlen ?

klick mich du olle Socke 
700W bei billiger.de


EDIT: Sollte die Grafikkarte 1 oder 2 gb speicher habn ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Nimm einfach eines der schon zuvor genannten Netzteile, nur eben als Version in 680 oder 700 doer 720 oder 750 Watt (je nach dem, was es so gibt)

oder zB OCZ ZS Series 750W ATX 2.2 (OCZ-ZS750W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Thermaltake TR2 700W ATX 2.3 (TR-700P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder Cougar A760 760W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen diese hier OCZ ZT Series 750W ATX 2.2 (OCZ-ZT750W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder Thermaltake ToughPower XT 775W ATX 2.3 (TPX-775M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX750M 750W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Bei der Karte: ich glaub die 6870 gibt nur selten in 2GB. 2Gb wären schon besser, aber dann kostet eine 6870 auch eher 180-190€.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Wären 2 gb soviel Wert ? und ich nehme das Cougar PowerX 700 Watt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Also, wenn man einem zu einer karte wie der GTX 570 oder 580 rät, dann auch zu 2GB. Da bei Crossfire oder SLI sich das RAM der Karten GLAUB ICH nicht addieren, sollte man also dann 2 Karten mit je 2GB nehmen, damit man insgesamt 2GB nutzen kann. Es kann aber sein, dass es mit 1GB ebensogut geht - keine Ahnung. Zu wenig Leute haben einen SO starken PC, daher kann man das schwer sagen.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke übrigens was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem IIYAMA ProLite E2475HDS-1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
und dem hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS
außer das E vor 2475 ist da alles gleich ?


----------



## svd (5. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, kommt sehr auf die gewünschte Auflösung an. Wenn du nur auf FullHD (1920x1080) bleibst, sollten 1-1.5 GB VRAM pro Karte eigentlich reichen.

Hättest du allerdings vor mit AMDs Eyefinity auf mehreren Monitoren, d.h. mit irren Auflösungen (etwa 5760x1080), zu spielen, kann es wohl nicht genug VRAM sein...


Aber löse dich mal von deiner Angst, nicht genug Grafikleistung zu haben.

Wenn du kein Camper bist, der sich während eines Spieles so gut wie nicht fortbewegt, wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht zwischen 
"High", "Very High", "Very Very High" und "Very Very Very High" unterscheiden können. 

Du brauchst echt nicht mehr als 300€, um selbst Brocken wie BF3 fantastisch aussehen zu lassen. In dieser Preisregion reden wir von Grafikkarten, die auf FullHD und mindestens "Very Very High" jederzeit super laufen.

Den "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" Modus brauchst du höchstens, wenn du einen "Starschnitt" ausdrucken und dein Zimmer mit Crysis Texturen tapezieren willst.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok will natürlich mit FullHd 1920* zu 1080* spielen ^^ aber kannste meine Frage über deinem Post beantworten wenn du kannst ?


----------



## svd (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Enterprise B und die Enterprise E unterscheiden sich ja auch durch mehr, als nur einen Buchstaben... 

Hmm, ich hab jetzt nur kurz verglichen.

So scheint der Monitor mit dem E zB. keine Höhenverstellbarkeit, Pivot- und Swivelfunktion zu haben. Keine Ahnung, wie wichtig dir das ist.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok kaufe mir dann liber b


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Dezember 2011)

Poste bitte nochmal die letztendliche Zusammenstellung zum Absegnen 
Nur zur Sicherheit...


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Ok bin gleich wieder da


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal die Zusammenstellung ^^

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500k
http://www.pixmania.de/de/de/831486...?srcid=8057&Partenaire=billiger&CodePromo=oui
Mainboard: Asus P8Z67-V Pro
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z68-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html
RAM: 2x TeamGroup Elite 8GB DDR 1333 
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Grafikkarte: 2x Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB 
1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
EKL Alpenf
Netzteil: Cougar PowerX 700W
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/billiger/info/p700473_700W-Cougar-Power-X.html
Soundsystem: Logitech Z-313
Logitech Aktivboxen Z313 2.1 System 25W RMS Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Monitor: Iiyama E oder B 2475HDS
Maus: Logitech MZ 518
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-Gaming-Maus-Refresh-Schwarz-Silber-USB.html
Tastatur: Logitech G105
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...fo/p771100_Logitech-G105-Gaming-Tastatur.html
DVD Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS Blu-Ray - DVD Kombo
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Blu-ray-Brenner-BH10LS-SATA-Schwarz-BULK.html

Versandkosten:
Mindfactory: 10,99$
Pixmania: Ab 4,99$


Insgesamt mit Versand: 1060,79  $ (EURO) 

Nur der Monitor fehlt 
Wenn ich den Monitor auch noch kaufe sind es 1120 mit B Monitor 1150 mit E find ich verdammt gut aber ich überlege mir 
mit PC-Spielen aufzühören..... April April nachträglich  ne eigentlich wollt ich mir den NoiseblockerSilentpro auch noch anschaffen für den Kühler geht das und ist es dann bisschen leiser ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist fast in Ordnung.
Board: Nimm am Besten gleich die Z68er Version von dme ASUS Board, dann kannst du im Notfall den Grafikchip vpm Prozessor nutzen. Mit dem anderen ginge das nicht.
Ansonsten perfekt. Dass die Boxen kein Klangwunder sind, das weißt du ja sicher 

Sag ma, willst du das ganze nicht bei einem Anbvieter bestellen und gleich zusammenbauen lassen?
Dann Sparst du dir unter Anderem auch teilweise die vielen Versandkosten.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Wieso das ist alles nicht zusammengebaut  was meinste mit Anbieter ?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (5. Dezember 2011)

Übrigens hab mal Anobo gelöscht stattdessen hab ich Mindfactory genutz spare 10 Euro damit Danke ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Dezember 2011)

Ein absolut empfehlenswerter Shop ist Hardwareversand, am Besten du bestellst dort alles.
Willst du es denn unbedingt selbst zusammenbauen??? 
Wenn nicht, verwendest du einfach den PC-Konfigurator von Hardwareversand, fügst alle Teile ein, und den Rest fügst du ggf. einfach einzeln in Warenkorb ein.


----------



## ExCorZisssT (6. Dezember 2011)

Ne das geht schon mit dem zusammenbauen und bei Hardwareversand sind nicht alle Produkte dabei wenigstens bei mir nich ^^


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Dezember 2011)

So...da mir bei buffed zu viel Kindergartenaktion ist und nichts bei rumm kommt frage ich lieber hier...^^
Ich suche einen PC rein zum Gamen um die 1000€ können auch 1100€ sein.
Ich habe mir ein Angebot bei einem PC Laden bei mir in der nähe geholt und möchte mal eure Meinung dazu hören.

Intel Core i5 2500K
Gigabyte P67 D3-B3
8GB DDR3 1333 Kingston
Corsair 120GB F3 SSD
Sapphire HD 6790 2GB 
550W Enermax 
Coolermaster Midi
Preis: 999€

Ich bin mir immernoch nicht sicher ob dieses Angebot gut ist. Im Internet finde ich Angebote die sich meiner Meinung nach mehr lohnen würden. 
Ich wollte noch bis Januar warten und mir den Rechner dann holen. Meint ihr Preislich ändert sich da noch was? ^^


----------



## ExCorZisssT (6. Dezember 2011)

DAnn mach einen neuen Thread auf man und nicht in meinem Thread das verwirrt nur man man man.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja. MrBlaki, mach ein eigenes Thema auf. Kurz: die Graka ist sicher eine AMD 6970, oder ist es wirklich eine 6790? in letzerem wäre der PC recht teuer, aber für einen örtlichen Händler ggf noch okay


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Dezember 2011)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Ne das geht schon mit dem zusammenbauen und bei Hardwareversand sind nicht alle Produkte dabei wenigstens bei mir nich ^^


 
Bestell halt dort deinen PC mit Zusammenbauen, dann haste die nächsten 2 Jahre Garantie drauf. Den Rest kannst wenn möglich auch da bestellen oder halt iwo anders


----------

